# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen.

## Haarconsument

Ik ben Hans en ik heb mijn hele leven met mijn handen in het haar gezeten. Letterlijk, want ik ben begonnen met kapsalons, daarna met haarwerken en meer dan 20 jaar een kliniek voor haartransplantatie. Mijn kennis op het gebied van haarproblemen heb ik gebundeld in mijn website: www.haarconsument.nl . Heb je een vraag? Ik zal mijn best doen om hem snel te beantwoorden. Denk er wel aan dat ik geen digitale diagnoses kan stellen.

Gegroet,
Hans J.Diks, Haarconsument
[email protected]

----------

